# N Scale Details For Modeling The Citrus Industry



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a talk today with Joe Warren, owner of Showcase Miniatures. 

Showcase has some new details in N scale for modeling the citrus industry, the driving force for all of your N scale produce reefers heading east from California

Showcase now sells a set of ten smudge pots and one flood irrigation valve bunker as Item #512. Here is a link:
http://www.showcaseminiatures.net/century-foundry1.html

Item #512 is towards the bottom of the page.

Showcase also will consider producing the shallow relief citrus packing house they now produce in HO scale. Here is a link:
http://www.showcaseminiatures.net/ho-scale-packing-shed-description.html

This model is based on an actual packing house which is shown on the bottom of the link. More information on this packing house appears on Jim Lancaster’s packing house website:
http://scph001.home.netcom.com/scph_la_san_fernando.html

Several of my friends (including Jim Lancaster) who model the citrus industry in HO scale have built these and are quite satisfied with the results. I am about to build one for my layout.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Citrus Industry Modeling Group
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/citrusmodeling/


----------

